# GermanAutoParts.com | Front and Rear Coated Rotors



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

GermanAutoParts.com is dropping prices on all Coated Rotors, front and rear, for the C5 A6. These premium quality aftermarket replacement discs are an excellent value and feature GEOMET anti-corrosion coating for long-lasting good looks and performance. Used on most late-model brake discs as original equipment, GEOMET is a water-based dispersion of aluminum and zinc flakes which is heat cured to bond to the brake disc. 

The benefits of anti-corrosion coated discs include the following:

Cosmetic protection - The areas of the disc not contacted by the brake pads will retain the coating, resisting rust for a better disc appearance as seen through alloy wheels.
Improved disc life - Reduces rust creep onto braking surface from edges of the disc. Temperature resistance of 400 degrees C allows continued protection in high temperature operation.
Reduced installation time - Because GEOMET is a dry coating, GEOMET coated discs can be installed directly without need for degreasing. The thin coating on the braking surface has no impact on braking quality during initial use and break-in.









_(*Front Disc Shown)_


Click below for the Rotor that best fits your Audi:

*FRONT DISCS $29.95*
FWD, 1998-mid 2000 (thru chassis number Y_026946)
Quattro: all 1995-1997
Quattro, Sedan, 2.8L V6 30V: 1998-mid 2000 (thru chassis number Y_026946)
Quattro, Wagon, 2.8L V6 12V: 1998
Quattro, Wagon, 2.8L V6 30V: 1999

*REAR DISCS $15.95*
FWD: all 1995-2004
Quattro: all 1995-1997 
Quattro Avant: 1998


​


----------

